# Accountancy jobs



## mtm103 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi all

I looked into moving to Singapore/Malaysia a few years ago, but then was offered a job working in Geneva and took that instead. Anyway, my search wasn’t very detailed, and my time with my current employer has come to an end, and I am looking into the move again. I am a UK qualified chartered accountant and I work for a large commercial group (in fact we have offices in Singapore, however not large enough for me to work there) as a senior financial controller. My partner (also an accountant) and I are thinking of travelling around Asia for a few months, before staying in the area to see if there are any jobs.. But the big question is, are we wasting our time? 

Many thanks


----------

